# Questions - Economics at Adelaide University



## Econinfo1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am currently an international student who has gotten a conditional offer to study Economics [Bachelor of Economics] at Adelaide University. I have a few questions related to the program:

1. I have read about the degrees in Economics offered by different universities outside Australia. These include: Bachelor of Science (BSc) in Economics and Bachelor of Arts (B.A) in Economics. However, the Bachelor of Economics (BEc) degree is something relatively new to me. *What are the major differences and similarities between BEc and BSc in Economics* (particularly BEc offered in Adelaide University compared to other universities outside of Australia that offer BSc in Economics)?

2. *Are there any disadvantages of studying a Bachelor of Economics (BEc) degree rather than Bachelor of Science (BSc) in Economics?* [particularly job prospectives, further study to masters (whether this will only accept either BSc or B.A in Economics as pre-requisites)]

3. *What does the job prospective look like (how easy is it to get a job in Adelaide on completion of Bachelor of Economics [BEc] degree)?*

4. *Does the Bachelor of Economics (BEc) degree focus more on the theoretical or financial/mathematical aspect at Adelaide University?*

5. *How different is the course structure in Bachelor of Arts (B.A) in Economics compared to Bachelor of Economics (BEc) at Adelaide University? *(is one more Mathematics/science focused compared to the other?)

6. I am interested in the mathematical/science aspect of economics, and so *will I be losing out on a lot (how different will the content be - is it the same amount of mathematical rigour for both courses) *if I do Bachelor of Economics (BEc) instead of BSc [particularly BEc from the University of Adelaide]?

7. *Does the Bachelor of Economics degree (BEc) from Adelaide University come under the Faculty of Arts or the Faculty of Professions?* As I've mentioned earlier, I'm interested in doing an Economics degree with a focus on the science/mathematical aspect and do not want to do anything arts related in Economics. *Is the BEc course in Adelaide University therefore designed to focus on this aspect (rather than Arts)* as I was confused as to why I could find the Bachelor of Economics (BEc) course under the Faculty of Arts as well as the Faculty of Professions (please correct me if I'm wrong here).

Also, I'm open to anyone sharing their experiences studying Bachelor of Economics at Adelaide University.

If anyone has taken Computer Science electives while studying Bachelor of Economics (assuming this is offered at the university), it would be great if you could prove some insight on how this has worked out for you as well (as I'm planning to do this too).

Apologies for the number of questions I've asked and thank you for taking the time to read through all my questions.

Kind Regards


----------

